# AAFCO Website



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

The Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) is a voluntary membership association of local, state and federal agencies charged by law to regulate the sale and distribution of animal feeds and animal drug remedies.

The information in this website provides many aspects of petfood regulations.

The Business of Pet Food


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the purpose of this post? This is nothing more than a cut/paste from AAFCO website. AAFCO has no power to regulate anything regardless of what their site says. It is an orginazation made up mainly of the dog food companies themselves. It has no power to do anything. The greatest majority of their "rules" are designed mainly to help the dog food manufacturers not to regulate them. Their definitions of foods are very vague and misleading. Their standards for "complete and balanced" foods are laughable. A food made mainly from cardboard could pass their requirements for complete and balanced. The orginazation as a whole is a joke.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

AAFCO has probably been responsible for more dog deaths/illness than any single entity in the US, except for euthanasia.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Totally agree with both of you. This is just an excerpt from Susan Thixton’s article: Calling All Concerned Pet Owners

“From attending the AAFCO workshop and meetings (thanks to all of you for helping me be there), I can tell you that industry is very well represented at these events – *consumers are not*. *Anyone is welcome to attend the meetings and anyone is welcome to comment and provide input*. But at this point, only industry is there. This needs to change. 
Not only do consumers need to be represented at all AAFCO meetings, I think we need to work on a state level too.” 


IMO, Susan has no power even if some of her readers support her. My suggestion is to have Dr. Karen Becker & other celeb Vets (Dr. Martin Goldstein, Dr. Marty Becker) animal activists such as Betty White, Pam Anderson, etc. Celebs & Celeb Vets have the ability to get publicity - publicity informs the public - the public gets mad and comes out to support their leaders. 

Dr. Marty Goldstein works with Martha Stewart & is on the radio Dr. Marty Goldstein - Home Page

Dr. Martin Becker did a bus tour & has a website Dr. Marty Becker's Big Bus Tour :: Your Dog: The Owner's Manual

Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on "The Dr. Oz Show" and "Good Morning America" Pet Connection: About 

Dr. Karen Becker could easily get in touch with her fellow peers. 

I feel we could make a difference and be heard. Without a voice, there is no change! Putting together a team who has the power can make a difference!! The pet food website readers/consumers would support the team. The word can get out through social media networking & pet food related websites. Susan mentioned the AAFCO meets 2x/year. 

Next AAFCO meeting is in Reno, Nevada January 17 – 19, 2012

2012 AAFCO Midyear Meeting
– and -
2012 AAFCO Feed Labeling Workshop
(to be held in conjunction with the Midyear Meeting)
Hotel Information:
Grand Sierra
2500 E Second Street
Reno, NV 89595
(800) 648-5080 (Reservations)
Room Rates:
Grand Sierra Guestrooms ($49.00 plus taxes)
Luxury Summit Guestrooms ($69.00 plus taxes)
Deadline for hotel reservations: Thursday, December 15, 2011

Registration is $375, not sure about the fee re: workshop. Sharon Krebs would be the contact with the AAFCO 765-385-1029.

“That veterinarian consumer advocate could be Dr. Jean Hofve DVM – who actually has been to AAFCO meetings in the past and stood toe to toe with many"

Dr. Jean Hofve
@drjeandenver Denver, CO
Retired veterinarian, writer & consultant
About | Little Big Cat
Twitter


Bill, do you have suggestions? Pet parents complain on various websites but do not take action. Thanks!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Bill, I'm trying to get familiar with DFC and looked up Who's Who on DFC. May I ask what you previously did before you retired? Thanks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, I retired from Panasonic 10 years ago. I was a techinical instructor and computer based training programmer. The last 10 years at Panasonic I also trained dogs. I trained dogs for 5 years after retiring.

ETA: Since I don't have a dog in that fight, I won't get into the AAFCO thingie.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Bill for providing your info. You worked for a great company. I actually owned a lot of their products that even lasted after the warranty expired LOL.

"The greatest majority of their "rules" are designed mainly to help the dog food manufacturers not to regulate them."

Since you are familiar with their "rules," I thought you'd also be a great person to step forward even though you are a "raw feeder". There are more pet parents feeding kibble/canned than raw. Business as usual will continue with manufacturers if the consumers keep silent.

I posted this link under Pictures - Danes of DFC. I don't know if you saw it. 1930 great dane footage - YouTube


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I liked that movie. Those dogs were well trained. It made me think of my 2 Goldens, Skylar and Zack. I had them for years and always thought it was funny when I told one to do somthing the other did it also. All of a sudden it hit me. They didn't know their own names. Each thought whichever name I used I was talking to him. Well it took a couple of training sessions to show them they were only to respond to one name. :smile:


----------

